# Is it now available for everyone with a networked HR20-700?



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

If so, I still don't have it.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

You have to have it activated on your box. If you have done that, D* will eventually see your receiver online and activate the backend so you can start using it.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> You have to have it activated on your box. If you have done that, D* will eventually see your receiver online and activate the backend so you can start using it.


Activate what/ How. Do you mean the network and internet or something else


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

rlgold88 said:


> Activate what/ How. Do you mean the network and internet or something else


You will have to activate a code on your box that enables DoD. After that is done, you will need to leave your box connected to the internet so that D* will be able to see it. Once they do, they will activate the backend which will complete the process. For more information, please click HERE


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> You will have to activate a code on your box that enables DoD. After that is done, you will need to leave your box connected to the internet so that D* will be able to see it. Once they do, they will activate the backend which will complete the process. For more information, please click HERE


Where is the code?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Azdeadwood said:


> Where is the code?


I'm sorry, the code I was referring to was for CE users. I apologize if I confused anyone. Once your box gets the newest firmware update, it will have "Ondemand" listed as a selection in your menu.


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> I'm sorry, the code I was referring to was for CE users. I apologize if I confused anyone. Once your box gets the newest firmware update, it will have "Ondemand" listed as a selection in your menu.


I'm trying to download the new CE but don't know how. How do I get it?


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

Azdeadwood said:


> I'm trying to download the new CE but don't know how. How do I get it?


I think he is referring to the latest national release dod will be included


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

The only software that has went national at all that has DoD (VOD) in it is on a staggered roll out. That is software 0x1B4. But not to many people have received that so far.

If you have not received the staggered roll out that software you will need one of the last few CE updates. This is what you need to know and how to get an CE update.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847

You also need to have your HR20 connected to the internet.

Once it is connected to the internet and you have the right software you need to press menu-->search-->keyword-->type "IWANTMYVOD"-->continue-->all-->when it finds nothing press and hold the menu and info button on the front of the unit together for two seconds and let go. A hidden menu will pop up and you can turn VOD on.

Once you have done all of that you need to just wait for DirecTV to find you and activate you on their end. *You cannot call DirecTV* to have the do this for you. They will not be able to help.


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> The only software that has went national at all that has DoD (VOD) in it is on a staggered roll out. That is software 0x1B4. But not to many people have received that so far.
> 
> If you have not received the staggered roll out that software you will need one of the last few CE updates. This is what you need to know and how to get an CE update.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. 
Sounds like the answer to the original question is that the newest software that has the DOD features has not been pushed out to all HR-20 700 units yet.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

hells_bells said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Sounds like the answer to the original question is that the newest software that has the DOD features has not been pushed out to all HR-20 700 units yet.


That is correct. The staggered roll outs normally start in LA, then west coast and start moving east. We are always the last on the east coast.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's the way it's been since the beginning, probably because DIRECTV is headquartered in Southern California.


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's the way it's been since the beginning, probably because DIRECTV is headquartered in Southern California.


Too bad. Was hoping to play with DOD this weekend.

Does anyone from the East Coast (other and CE'ers) have to latest software pushed down to their HR20-700?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

hells_bells said:


> Too bad. Was hoping to play with DOD this weekend.
> 
> Does anyone from the East Coast (other and CE'ers) have to latest software pushed down to their HR20-700?


no


----------



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's the way it's been since the beginning, probably because DIRECTV is headquartered in Southern California.


01B4 is downloading now 10/30/07 LA, Ca


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Other users have reported this as well. Please report all 0x1b4 issues in the HR20 forum.


----------



## jpsawyer (Sep 22, 2006)

hells_bells said:


> Too bad. Was hoping to play with DOD this weekend.
> 
> Does anyone from the East Coast (other and CE'ers) have to latest software pushed down to their HR20-700?


It's moving east. Had VOD activated with the new software this morning in Chicago...


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

I won't see this on the menu until I have the network connected/enabled, correct?


----------



## gusmahler (Aug 1, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> I won't see this on the menu until I have the network connected/enabled, correct?


You'll see it on the menu (after putting in the code listed above). But when you select a show you want to see, you'll get an error saying that the network is not hooked up.


----------



## Jotas (Jan 5, 2006)

hells_bells said:


> Too bad. Was hoping to play with DOD this weekend.
> 
> Does anyone from the East Coast (other and CE'ers) have to latest software pushed down to their HR20-700?


Got it this morning at 4:00 AM. When I first clicked on the VOD button in the menu, nothing happened. I decided to reboot and then when I clicked on the VOD button I was taken to the VOD download page. Did a bunch of searches with no luck. So I'm guessing I need to wait for D* to find it on their end and activate service for me.

I don't know how long it takes, but hopefully by this evening when I get home I'll have something. Only time will tell.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

i live in central new york and i now have the update for VOD. When i push menu it is right there, it says On Demand but when i press on it, it does nothing!!! And yes i searched it typed in IWANTMYVOD and pushed menu info for two seconds and enabled it, but stilll nothing when i try to click on it int he menu.


----------



## MarkJones (Jul 17, 2006)

Try using the menu to reset your HR20. That worked for me.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

According to Earl, the 0x1B4 release just went national today. All boxes should be updated today with DoD...


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

gusmahler said:


> You'll see it on the menu (after putting in the code listed above). But when you select a show you want to see, you'll get an error saying that the network is not hooked up.


What code? I thought the national release was automatic and we didn't have to "do" anything other than have a networked HR20-700 and maybe a reboot.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

hells_bells said:


> What code? I thought the national release was automatic and we didn't have to "do" anything other than have a networked HR20-700 and maybe a reboot.


Until you get the national release, you need the code. Sounds like it's just arriving on the east coast today.


----------



## roconnell (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm getting the VOD screen on my HR20, do I have to have both "internet connection" and "network" to my home computer to get the VOD active? Right now I have internet active but not network. Thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Keep in mind that once you see that "On Demand" is in your menu, it can still take 24-48 hours for all the programming data to download.


----------



## firmie (Dec 26, 2006)

I got it yee hah!!


----------



## rbgamble (Oct 23, 2007)

The upgrade hit my system today. Setting everything up was simple, but, not easy. I got a new 750Gig external drive on eBay, but the drive had the wrong cable. Once i got the right cable, it worked great. I did, however, need to re-enter all my channals, and searches. 

The other problem was setting up my wireless access port. Again, I did not get the correct power adapter, and no setup software with the eBay purchase. But after getting all that worked out, setting up the network on my HR20-700 system was simple.

As a test I am downloading a program now.


----------



## dmclone (Dec 8, 2006)

I have it showing here in Iowa. About 15 minutes later programs starting appearing.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

roconnell said:


> I'm getting the VOD screen on my HR20, do I have to have both "internet connection" and "network" to my home computer to get the VOD active? Right now I have internet active but not network. Thanks for any info in advance.


You only need the internet connection for VOD. Networking is if you want to view photos and such from you computer on your HR20, but totally unecessary for VOD.


----------



## willndowed (Oct 31, 2007)

Got it... only SD programs though 

Found a few South Park shows that I missed...


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

willndowed said:


> Got it... only SD programs though
> 
> Found a few South Park shows that I missed...


I got it as well. Unit did require a reboot though but it works.


----------



## mumblyjoe (Oct 27, 2007)

Got the update to my HR20 here in NorCal overnight. The VOD option is in the menu already and MediaShare is still active too. The programs look to be as plentiful as those on my HR20 with the CE.


----------

